# Makita our Akita Puppy up the Barton Hills - Photos



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

After takign Millie ona controlled, relaxing on lead walk (Haha joke!) we took Makita up the Barton Hills. We put him on his car harness (His walkign harness hasnt arrived yet) but is better than his choke chain / new collar which is still slightly to big for him. He had a lovely walk, we met a Yorkie, two Springers, two GSD and a Ridgeback  He got on lovely with all of them, and bets of all he was knackered by the end! We had a lovely brush down in the garden afterwards and got 1/2 a tesco bag of fur off him  (Althouh he looks no different!)

He really seems to be loving his long walks and knew found freedom of the country side, he honestly is a different dog to the flea bag covered in wee / poo in a concrete courtyard last weekend.

I am soooo happpy!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

lovely pics. we walk there with harry, think weve seen you up there too.
michelle x


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh hes lovley he looks like a big teddy


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome and wide place to hike, bounce and zoom. Glad he likes it..


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely, looks like he's settling in really well


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

what a stunner he is , wonder if he might be related with my lad hehehehehehe


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

michaelasi said:


> what a stunner he is , wonder if he might be related with my lad hehehehehehe


Hehe Long lost brothers maybe?


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. We had a few at the shelter here, soft as muck. Real beautiful dogs.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

NoSpecialFeaturesHere said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. We had a few at the shelter here, soft as muck. Real beautiful dogs.


Thank You He truely is a giant Bear  He loves his cuddles. Just need to work on his greeting other dogs, he doesnt realise how big he is!


----------

